# The heck with Waldo! Where's Dotty?



## Gr3iz

Has anyone seen or heard from Dotty lately? I've tried sending an email to the address I've got, but have had no response. Just wondering if anyone else has heard anything. It's not like her to be gone so long ... The last post I've seen from her was on Christmas Eve.


----------



## 2twenty2

I've been wondering the same thing. I sent a personal message, but I guess if she hasn't been here that wouldn't do much good.


----------



## Cookiegal

She logged in two days after her last post so that was December 26th. It's been two weeks which is really not like her for sure especially with things being pretty bad in the UK with the virus she wouldn't be away or anything like that. It's too bad she never set up a legacy contact. 

When did you send your email Mark? I'll try sending an email from the one we have as well. It may be the same one , I don't know but it's worth a try.

It's a little early to panic but if she doesn't show up soon I'll try some further investigation to see what I can find.

Edit: I actually remembered I have three email addresses for her so I'll try sending to all of them.


----------



## Gr3iz

I sent mine 4 days ago.


----------



## Cookiegal

She hasn't yet responded to my email either.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's not good ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

No, it definitely is not. 

It's highly unusual, especially during these times when she should be home.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just heard from Dotty and she's fine! She's just having computer problems and is trying to get it sorted out.

It was great to receive that email. At least we know she's OK.


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent! Thanks Karen!


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I just heard from Dotty and she's fine! She's just having computer problems and is trying to get it sorted out.
> 
> It was great to receive that email. At least we know she's OK.


Ah those dreaded computer gremlins.


----------



## RT

_PHEW!_ 
Good news indeed!!
I just heard she was MIA, so also just now sent her PM and email...

Well, I shoudda checked here first!

Thanks Mark and Karen! 

And to think I was about to start a Go Fund Me page to help pay for an international call


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you for the good news, Karen.


----------



## Cookiegal

Any time.


----------



## HOBOcs

_PHEW!_ as well. 
Ms Dotty, we're keeping an eye out for you.

Thanks for the update CG.


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem Jim.


----------



## 2twenty2

Dotty is back!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool!


----------



## dotty999

Thank you all for thinking of me! I'm really touched. My laptop had a problem so it's been in the shop for what seemed like a year! I've missed you all muchly!  x


----------



## Cookiegal

It's great to see you back Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Thanks! So glad to be back!


----------



## Cookiegal

You should consider setting up a Legacy contact.


----------



## cwwozniak

Welcome back Dotty!!!


----------



## dotty999

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

Cookiegal said:


> You should consider setting up a Legacy contact.


What exactly is it?


----------



## Cookiegal

You can name a member you trust in your profile and give that person a phone number for you or a friend or relative who they can contact if you go missing to see if you're OK. You would also need to advise that person so they are aware if we have to call them.

I am the Legacy Contact for a few members so if you are comfortable you can send me a Personal Conversation with the information I'd be honoured to keep a record of it. If you'd prefer someone else that's fine too of course. If you do choose someone else, an Administrator or Moderator would check your profile and see which member you named if you go missing and we would ask them to see if they can find out if you're OK.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool! Now we can concentrate on finding Waldo ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Waldo is probably in quarantine, but now Dotty is not


----------



## HOBOcs

Thought you'd get a kick out of this. Ms Dotty, Karen


----------



## Cookiegal

That's funny Jim.


----------



## RT

That's funny, Jim!


----------



## dotty999

I love this site because it's like family. The fact I found that members actually were concerned I was so touched as I didn't think anyone would notice my absence. x


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't be daft! Of course we miss you when you're gone! Be serious! We care!


----------



## dotty999

I've come all over emotional!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's just part of why we love ya so much! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

As the song goes, you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh! I thought it was "If the house is a-rockin', don't come a-knockin'" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Well, you thought wrong!


----------



## Gr3iz

Story of my life ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Looking back on this old thread makes me feel happy and blessed I have such good friends who have taken the time to check up on me, you are all priceless and I appreciate your friendship greatly


----------



## Gr3iz

Who loves ya, Baby? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

You and many more in my dreams!


----------



## Gr3iz

Always here for ya! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

You are unforgettable, Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

I don't know if that's good or bad


----------



## 2twenty2

Dotty gone missing again! Where oh where are you? Been about 10 days


----------



## Gr3iz

???


----------



## Cookiegal

Mark, I deleted that person's post as spam.


----------



## Gr3iz

I suspected as much, and almost did the same.

On topic, though. I have tried to email Dotty. Still waiting on response ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Maybe she is having computer problems again?


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm hoping it is that simple ...


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm guessing no one has heard from Dotty?


----------



## Gr3iz

No response from the email I sent her ...


----------



## cwwozniak

2twenty2 said:


> I'm guessing no one has heard from Dotty?


I sent her an email on May 10 and did not get a reply. I was hoping that if she is having computer problems that she might have a smartphone that could handle email.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookie, did she ever sign up for the lost and found program?

Chuck, we still need to do that ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Cookie, did she ever sign up for the lost and found program?


Yes, she gave me her contact information but I think it's a bit premature to be placing a call to the UK after only three weeks. Since the last time she logged in was April 26, I think we should wait until at least the end of this month. I just sent an email though and hopefully one of us will hear from her in the meantime.


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I understand. I was just wondering if she had taken you up on your offer.


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## Cookiegal

I just heard back from Dotty and she's fine. It's her darn computer that's in the shop again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks! That's kinda what I figured. Appreciate the confirmation!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Chuck, we still need to do that ...


Yeah, you do.


----------



## dotty999

Thank you all for caring, you made me feel special!


----------



## Cookiegal

There she is! Welcome back Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Thanks! I sure am glad to be here again!


----------



## Gr3iz

Yay!!!!! Hi there Sweet Cheeks! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## dotty999

Is it any wonder why I love this site? I have lovely friends and a feeling of belonging. You are all special to me and I truly value your friendship. x


----------



## cwwozniak

Welcome back, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> You are all special to me and I truly value your friendship


Right back atcha doll!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello Lippy!

I’m going to be around in TechGuy when I can, I do have some zoom chat groups with friends but despite few problems, and I decided to come to TechGuy to learn something new. Gotta love TechGuy friends.


----------

